# Anyone turkey hunt in Benzie County?



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone spent in time in Benzie county chasing gobblers? 

My wife and I got into turkey hunting two years ago and have been hunting a friends farm in Reed City. Because of a newborn we cant get the time to go back there, so I am heading to grandmas and grandpa in Honor. I was hoping to kill 2 birds (he,he) with one stone. One, the grandparents want to see there greatgrandchild and maybe the wife and I can sneak out for some turkey hunting with free babysitting. I dont have access to private land, so it will all be public. Probably spend a lot of time in the Sleeping Bear Dunes land. 

I have not heard of anyone going to Sleeping Bear to hunt turkeys, just wondering if anyone does and had much success. I would like to get the wife on a bird, I just enjoy watching her get one. 

Any tips for that area would be great, but I know that no one is going give away there honey hole spot. Unless you already got your bird and dont mind sharing that info. 

Happy Hunting, Jeff. :help:


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Check out some of the state land north of Crystal Mnt. Ski Res. I seen birds in that area quite reagular this spring.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I've hunted Benzie county quite often. But in the past two years I haven't seen as many turkeys there as I have been seeing in Grand Traverse & Kalkaska counties. There are good numbers of birds right here in the Interlochen/Karlin area, and on public lands south of Traverse City.


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it. 

Dan, I did not know that there was state land by Crystal Mtn. Every see that many turkey hunters of there? Wife is worring about bumping into other people and making them mad. 

Thanks again.
Jeff


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Yep, Crystal Mtn's got turkeys. Loaded with 'em, in fact. Only one problem- ya cant shoot 'em on the golf course. :lol: Sometimes ya have to wait for the fairway to clear before ya can tee off!!  Thats mostly all private land around there. 

As for SBNL, I just donno. My wife and I go on snowshoe hikes over there throughout the winter, lead by NP Rangers, from the Platte River country to Pyramid Point. I've inquired, gently, re turkeys w/ some of the Rangers, mostly they just shrug. I know the NP doesnt do any winter feeding programs.

But the NWTF has a big winter feeding program based in Thompsonville.  That should give ya a start.

You mentioned Honor. Don't miss the breakfasts at Money's Platte River Inn.  Try the fabulous custom cut bacon. Good Luck.

Natty B.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I scouted a lot of that area and found the best sign in Manistee county just south of Benzie county. I shot a nice bird last year in Benzie county and ended up obtaining private land lease to get a bird for my buddy. I missed. 

I found TONS of tracks near the natural gas wells and never had the chance to pattern the birds.


----------

